# OCN Goes for 2 Million



## Mootsfox

17 days.

May 10th, 12:19AM.


----------



## Kamakazi

We should definitely starts some sort of pool, get some sort of prize, do it like a baby pool.


----------



## Mootsfox

Where did you find the info?


----------



## Kamakazi

On how many posts there are? On the main page...


----------



## Mootsfox

Bump, within 5,000 posts.


----------



## UberN00B

Let me make this official.

if someone can prove to me that they have the 2 millionth post, i will give them alittle somethin.


----------



## adam144

What about a prize for the 2,000,000th poster? QX6700?


----------



## lessthanjake1241

WOW, wasn't the 1,000,000th not to long ago?


----------



## Turnoz

Posts: 1,996,425

Getting there almost


----------



## Sin100

1,998,224


----------



## GaarBear

How would you prove you had the 2,000,000th post anyway..


----------



## Sin100

look in the source, according to the source, we are way past 2 mil


----------



## Sin100

or hover your mouse over the rep button and look at the post number, yours is 2073643


----------



## GaarBear

edit: nvm I see XD


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey not long now till Official 2 Mill.


----------



## Sin100

True, 2 mil being real value, lol that means that 73k posts have been deleted!! wow


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sin100* 
True, 2 mil being real value, lol that means that 73k posts have been deleted!! wow

Yep some get deleted indeed. Us Directors get kept busy by bad posts that must go bye bye.


----------



## MaKaVeLi

lol, counting down, i want the 2,000,000th post









No chance though


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi* 
lol, counting down, i want the 2,000,000th post









No chance though









hope... just sheer hope - and you may get it


----------



## Rick Arter

we are almost there by the time i get off tonight we might be there guys keep up the awesome posting learned so much here and hope to teach as much to you all as well thanks OCN and congrats on 2 million !!!!!!


----------



## prosser13

Posting helps us get closer









EDIT: Like 200 left!


----------



## MADMAX22

is there a way to tell who gets the 2millionth post, oh and theres about 148 left


----------



## dhrandy

Almost!


----------



## x Swift x

lol its gonna be today!


----------



## rx7racer

that'll be sweet 2,000,000 posts is alot, that means alot of info around here.


----------



## TriplePlay

I call it!!! When it reaches 1,999,999 everyone STOP posting, then I'll post and hit 2 million then you all can start again, ok?

I already called it. So it's mine. I'll kill you if you take it from me.


----------



## Chopes

yea right.


----------



## coltsrock

70 away, or 69 after this post


----------



## deskjockey

61 after this one


----------



## waqasr

DAM were soo closee
41 posts left..ill be sure to get a screenie!


----------



## Kamakazi

Less than 50 away.


----------



## The Pook

46.
(45.)

Worthless counting me thinks.







People post too fast.


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

Whoa close! By the time I wake up we'll have reached it! its like xmas


----------



## SoBe8503

*Wipes tear* I'm so proud. It's such a historic moment!


----------



## The Pook

24 more. :O


----------



## SoBe8503

Lol, the post number is gonna jump from 1,999,995 to 2,000,050 in a matter of a couple seconds cause everyone is gonna try to be number 2,000,000.


----------



## peticsu

how the hell are you goin to prove your the 2 millionth?


----------



## The Pook

Probably. Watch the one guy with like 0 rep and 1 post get it asking what size fan goes into 80mm mounting holes. >_>


----------



## SoBe8503

Ha ha ha!


----------



## The Pook

6 more. :O
*dances*


----------



## W0rLDWaR4

wow thats alot the most i've ever in an active forum was like 1.75mil but 2 mil is a lot hope eveyone keeps this forum active.


----------



## peticsu

congrats WOO


----------



## x Swift x

2 millionth!!!


----------



## W0rLDWaR4

2million..


----------



## The Pook

Giggity giggity 2 mil.


----------



## [email protected]

i was first! look at ocn live!


----------



## x Swift x

i definately must have got the 2 millionth post up there!


----------



## SoBe8503

it was paradox


----------



## waqasr

ok so who just sat there pressing refresh every single second when it got to around 8 posts left...???COZ I DID!!
I hope im the 1st person to post a screenie!!


----------



## TriplePlay

You losers stole my 2 millionth post. I will kill each and every one of you.


----------



## deskjockey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Probably. Watch the one guy with like 0 rep and 1 post get it asking what size fan goes into 80mm mounting holes. >_>



LMAO...2,000,012 now I missed it washing out my cup


----------



## redsox83381

Woot OCN.


----------



## Kamakazi

So according to the screenie it was the last person to post in this thread, at that moment.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

*gasp* 2mill +


----------



## waqasr

yup i guess so...But who??!!????!?!
i know lets make a thread for 3mil posts now..and see how long it takes...but i could see the number of totally useless threads and posts going up 10 fold


----------



## Niko-Time

POST

is it me?


----------



## SoBe8503

See Paradox was 2,000,000


----------



## Kamakazi

But the other screenie has this thread on top does it not?


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SoBe8503*


See Paradox was 2,000,000


Woot, in my topic too.


----------



## waqasr

ok i gotta confess...i pressed refresh and the dam post count was at 2mil and 2!! i was like *** no..so i photoshopped it and made the moment live on!


----------



## SoBe8503

BASTARD! lol


----------



## Kamakazi

waqasr, I hate you


----------



## waqasr

LOL..i dont blame you guys..but i had to do it!lol


----------



## [email protected]

i have a screenie of post 200000 post it was mine mine MUAHAHAHAHAH!
Now i'm going to rule the site!
i'll pot the linkto image a soon it uploads!


----------



## SoBe8503

please do, cause I think it was paradox


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


i have a screenie of post 200000 post it was mine mine MUAHAHAHAHAH!
Now i'm going to rule the site!
i'll pot the linkto image a soon it uploads!


*cough*onemorezero*cough*


----------



## SoBe8503

now wait, he may be excited for getting the 200,000 post. lets not upset him.


----------



## waqasr

Lol..exactly what i was thinking..but dam i was going to go for my 1000th post and then make a milestone thread..but this thread would totally steal my thunder!!..guess ill have to hold it off for a while


----------



## prosser13

Woot, 2 MIL!


----------



## [email protected]

nah, i just never do nothing important.
It's actualy the first recognizable thing i do in 2007.
god i'm sad.
i'l hang myself an i'll come back in 5 mins......
]edit, here's the image:[/URL]


----------



## [email protected]

are you guys mad at me?
edit:no one else posed after i postd the link....


----------



## Chosen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


17 days.

May 10th, 12:19AM.


April 30th >.<


----------



## SoBe8503

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


are you guys mad at me?
edit:no one else posed after i postd the link....


No one's mad just over the high.

BTW how does your pic prove you're 2,000,000??? besides your post of saying "2,000,000!!!"


----------



## blackeagle

admin could tel you guys if its really bothering you


----------



## [email protected]

well it is the first post saying that is the 2 million post(wich doesn't prove nothin i guess....)
i don't know if ocn keeps a record of what post in the site people made.
i know that i posted it, and like 1sec after , 3 or 4 posts wore made sayng the same thing.
but , well , we've come to 2 million posts anyway so let's jusr congrat ourselves!


----------



## peticsu

i know it wasnt me because it was already 2 over when i posted congrats


----------



## SoBe8503

I'm just worried cause I already congradulated Paradox, so if that was a mistake I'm gonna feel really bad. lol

"Hey Paradox Congratz on the 2,000,000th post!! Oh, Wait, Never mind you're not special after all."


----------



## J3r3my

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


nah, i just never do nothing important.
It's actualy the first recognizable thing i do in 2007.
god i'm sad.
i'l hang myself an i'll come back in 5 mins......
edit, here's the image:


Fixed ^^


----------



## Sin100

w00t it was me!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi

was it me?

I have been at work for about 19 hours, but there is always a chance that my resident mouse logged on and posted at just the right second









Did i win?!


----------



## SoBe8503

nope paradox


----------



## [email protected]

It was paradox!
God paradox of the 2millionth post, make the rain dance, so i can wash my car!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Wahey go OCN and all its members.


----------



## desentrix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberN00B* 
Let me make this official.

if someone can prove to me that they have the 2 millionth post, i will give them alittle somethin.









LOL. I would go for thermal compound. ^ ^


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desentrix* 
LOL. I would go for thermal compound. ^ ^

if i were you i would go for the User CP button at the top of the page


----------



## PaRaDoX

So what'd I win :V


----------



## desentrix

a monkey


----------



## jNSKkK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaRaDoX*


So what'd I win :V


A personal handshake from George Bush..LOL


----------



## PaRaDoX

Anthrax shake!


----------



## DontPassTheFence

*covers face* oh noez teh anthrax T-T

but how do we even figure out WHO made the 2mil post? (in b4 2m GET)


----------



## pencap23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


Let me make this official.

if someone can prove to me that they have the 2 millionth post, i will give them alittle somethin.










****!!!

I remember back in the noob days on Gamefaqs topics would go to 500, and everyone would race to get the 500th post.

Wow, 2,000,000 post, that would be incredible. And you know it would be some new guy making a topic about how he is new. XD


----------

